# Stripped Screws



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is it screwed to the deck or through bolted? 

This is how I would do this repair, but I am not a professional and you should definitely wait for someone who knows better to come along. If I had access to the underside of the deck, I would drill out the screws and then fill the holes with thickened epoxy. Then I would through bolt the trolling motor to the deck. If I didn't have access to the underside of the deck I would still drill out the screws and I would still repair the holes before installing new screws.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I just took the plate off my old minn kota that was on my 17t
The hex bolts that attach to the plate are through bolted.
There was only 1 screw that held the safety flip to the plate.

For the stripped screw get one of these
https://www.amazon.com/Ontel-SpeedO...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WSSYY0Z889VTFE4ZHBAY


----------



## JAS_904 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you! Just ordered the Bits.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

This article mentions a free fiberglass book from West Systems (Boat US.West Marine) that might help.
*A free download a book on fiberglassing and boat construction 406 pages*
I downloaded this free book and gave it a quick look-see and think it’s got some great information for a newbie like me and possibly some value for some of you veterans of the glass wars as well.

It's available thru West System (the epoxy people) and looks awesome.

Happy reading………john

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/assets/...ook 061205.pdf


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Just curious, does your 15t have some holes for rod holders drilled through the gunwales (prior owner before me did it)? If so, I owned that boat a while back and man, we caught a lot of fish on it. Fished Choctawhatchee and West Bay primarily.


----------



## JAS_904 (Jan 15, 2018)

scottsflyshop said:


> Just curious, does your 15t have some holes for rod holders drilled through the gunwales (prior owner before me did it)? If so, I owned that boat a while back and man, we caught a lot of fish on it. Fished Choctawhatchee and West Bay primarily.


No it doesn't! The previous owner really didn't do a whole lot aside from a trolling motor. From what I remember when I bought it, the owner's father bought it new, then got sick and he just kind of kept it in the garage for a long time collecting dust until they finally sold it. It's been awesome to fish out of. I've taken it all over from Jacksonville to the Everglades. Working on getting it ready for a trip to Venice, LA hopefully!


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Good to know - enjoy the boat!


----------

